# WEC 48: "Aldo vs. Faber"



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Event:* WEC 48: "Aldo vs. Faber"
*Date:* Saturday, April, 24, 2010, on pay-per-view
*Location:* Arco Arena in Sacramento, California



Main Card (Televised):

145 lbs.: Jose Aldo vs. Urijah Faber - WEC Featherweight Championship
155 lbs.: Benson Henderson vs. Donald Cerrone
145 lbs.: Mike Brown vs. Manny Gamburyan
155 lbs.: Anthony Njokuani vs. Shane Roller
135 lbs.: Antonio Banuelos vs. Scott Jorgensen

Preliminary Card (May not be televised):

155 lbs.: Alex Karalexis vs. Anthony Pettis
145 lbs.: Tyler Toner vs. Brandon Visher
135 lbs.: Brad Pickett vs. Demetrious Johnson
135 lbs.: Takeya Mizugaki vs. Rani Yahya
145 lbs.: Leonard Garcia vs. Chan Sung Jung


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

i think Faber has the speed to deal with Aldo, but I'm wrong a lot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This card is awesome and I cannot wait to see it! I am really pulling for Faber on this one. I am just worried about how open he fights at times. He has gotten better about it since Brown put him down but he still worries me a bit.

I thin he definitely has the speed to hang with Aldo. That was Brown's biggest downfall when he fought Aldo.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I think Faber leaves himself open standing up and I see Jose capitalizing on that.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Aldo wins this. Faber is fast but Aldo is faster and better all-around. I think Jose will stop him(3rd or 4th) but Faber is tough so it might go to the judges with a lopsided decision for Aldo but I'm picking a 3rd round stoppage.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

good card. hope faber can pull off the win but i can see aldo winning it.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I like Faber, but Aldo is a BEAST at 145. I'm gonna say Jose Aldo TKO (Punches) in the first or 2nd round.

I've also got Ben Henderson over Donald Cerrone (but I think this one will be VERY close, like last time). Henderson by guillotine Choke submission in the 2nd round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am excited to see Damacio Page fight again. He is usually really fun to watch.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

this is a top fight that just had to happen, I like both these fighters a lot so this for me is one of those rare fights where I would not be upset ether way the fight goes and just hope both go out and put on there usual great performance at full peak for then this is garunteed to be a fantastic fight to watch.

I think Aldo is the better fighter but I cant see him stopping Faber so I think we will be treated to 5 rounds of explosive action and predict Aldo by decision, but even then I would not be surprised if Faber was to stop Aldo in his home town, so its far from a draw conclusion as to who is going to win this fight.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

can't wait until aldo puts another dent in fabers chin


----------



## JeremiahJ (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm thinking Aldo...and i'm thinkin...WEC on PPV? wtf? it's a sick card but i hope it doesn't blow up in their faces and pull poor numbers


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

Sick card indeed! Im also betting on Aldo, way faster dan Urijah...


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jose Aldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes going to come in wanting to prove that hes a force in mma


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm picking Jose because hes in my FFL :laugh:

But really I think he will win because hes so fast and a big thing Urijah usually has going for him is being faster than his opponent but he isn't faster than Jose.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dario03 said:


> I'm picking Jose because hes in my FFL :laugh:
> 
> But really I think he will win because hes so fast and a big thing Urijah usually has going for him is being faster than his opponent but he isn't faster than Jose.


Aldo's biggest advantage is his speed as well and Faber does have the speed to keep up with him in my opinion.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well only one way to find out


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dario03 said:


> Well only one way to find out


I think that Faber's habit of getting a bit wreckless will be his downfall in this fight. I am pulling for him though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that Faber's habit of getting a bit wreckless will be his downfall in this fight. I am pulling for him though. :thumbsup:


Yeah man im from Cali and Urijah is our Boy! I just bought tickets to this Event Live a week ago and i cant wait!

Urijah is fighting in Sacramento if u dont know, that is his HOME TOWN! I was at the last WEC fight where he fought Rapheal, and Rapheal is a BEAST! And the Crowd OMG were freaking each time Urijah would even flinch!

He was the only one EVERYONE stood up on, and i saw like 30% of the people leaving after Urijah! BEFORE THE MAIN EVENT.....

I was like O Damn! I drove 5 hours to come here and these people wont even watch the main event?!

But yeah half the people had Popsicle sticks with Urijah's face on it, JUST because he was even on the card....

I cant imagine what its going to be like with Faber fighting for the TITLE with that crowd! Its going to be INSANE!

Lets go Urijah! Bring the Title back to Cali!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Just watched the commercial for this man what a card Faber vs Aldo/Henderson vs Cerrone/Brown vs Manny G how much is this ppv those fights are all interesting and could be great.Why didnt they make this like 25 or 30 dollars I would defiantely buy it if it was that cheap


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am excited to see Damacio Page fight again. He is usually really fun to watch.


 got him in the ffl team. he is a very exciting picture and with all the upsets in his division this is the time for him to step up and perhaps make a title run


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Man ... I still can't believe how stacked a card this is ...


----------



## kid_thunder (Mar 27, 2010)

faber got this fight he has shown he can get out of trouble i seen him do it a few times


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i like this card a lot

aldo with the win


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

got to pick faber here...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The full card is finally announced:



> *MAIN CARD*
> 
> * Champ Jose Aldo vs. Urijah Faber (for featherweight title)
> * Champ Benson Henderson vs. Donald Cerrone (for lightweight title)
> ...


LINK


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty stacked card indeed, cant wait for both of the title fights. 

Aldo Faber, anything can happen when this two kids go to the octagon.. fireworks will see


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

> "This is one of the deepest cards we've ever put together," WEC General Manager Harris stated. "From top to bottom, this event has the potential to produce some of the best fights of the year. And I've said all along that I think Aldo vs. Faber could be one of the best bouts of the decade. On April 24, fans are in for a real treat."


AGREED! This is an amazing card and i can't wait.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> AGREED! This is an amazing card and i can't wait.


It is but I figured it would be since it is the first card that they are putting on PPV.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

hopefully aldo tears through faber, maybe he'll flying knee that bum chin right off his face


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

This should be worth PPV status just to see Urijah get the sh*t kneed out of him. Seeing the Hendo vs. Cerrone fight is just an added bonus, along with the Mike Brown fight.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Urijah Faber was a great standard bearer for the WEC. He is a great fighter, and he'll continue to be a top five featherweight for a while. I think that he and Mike Brown are really solid figures in the WEC's 145 pound division, a division that is less murky than the bantamweight division, but provides just as much excitement with a bunch of awesome contenders.

That said, Jose Aldo is something special.

There are only a few performances in my time as a fan that drop my jaw over and over again.

A friend of mine who's trained with Nova Uniao sent me an email when Jose started fighting in the WEC basically saying "Dude, you've gotta check this kid out. He's like 21 and he fights like Anderson Silva. He's got a BJJ blackbelt and is working well with Andre Pedeneires, who's a legend. You just gotta watch this kid."

So I watched the Alexandre Nogueira fight and I was pretty impressed, but not overly impressed.

He kinda fell off my radar when he fought Brookins. It wasn't a first round finish. It wasn't a KO of the Night winner.

But I became a believer in Jose Aldo after the Rolando Perez fight. The level of standup, the knee that he put Perez out with was one of the most impressive standup displays I'd seen in MMA outside of guys like Anderson Silva. Then there was the Cub Swanson fight, which speaks for itself.

Honestly, there really is something amazing about Aldo's standup that makes it hard for me to believe that Faber is going to be able to deal with him.

I don't usually make long term predictions, because there's so much that can happen in this sport over a long period of time, but I see Aldo beating Faber and defending his belt a second time against Brown, and then defending his belt again and again for a while.

He's so young and he's developing so much that it really does make me think this guy can go for a long time. He's got a great camp to prepare him, and it's a camp where he has access to guys like B.J. Penn and Charuto, even though they aren't around him every day, and his daily training team has a ton of experience in MMA and a lot of guys right around his size who can push him (Fabiano is a training partner, which is amazing; plus Shaolin Ribeiro, Gustavo Dantas, Leo Santos, Ronnys Torres and Marlon Sandro) as well as phenomenal coaching in Pedeneires.

If Aldo develops into a fighter with the level of dominance that Anderson Silva has (and I think that's possible; they're very similar in a lot of ways, though Aldo is much, much younger) his age puts him in a position to be the WEC featherweight champion and #1 ranked fighter in the division for eight, ten, maybe fifteen years, which would be completely unprecedented in the history of the sport.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

What a great birthday present. WEC has always been worth PPV money


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Urijah Faber was a great standard bearer for the WEC. He is a great fighter, and he'll continue to be a top five featherweight for a while. I think that he and Mike Brown are really solid figures in the WEC's 145 pound division, a division that is less murky than the bantamweight division, but provides just as much excitement with a bunch of awesome contenders.
> 
> That said, Jose Aldo is something special.
> 
> ...


we can only hope, wait, watch and enjoy.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Much like Ironman stated much better than I ever could I do believe Aldo is a special talent. He has all the complete skills coupled with natural athletic ability and work ethic. Faber is a great fighter but IMO Aldo is more well-rounded, faster and better overall than Urijah and will emphatically prove that even if the hometown crowd is against him.

Jose has the potential for an amazing career and one I can't wait to see unfold.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Aldo is to explosive for Uriah....surry


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Chileandude said:


> we can only hope, wait, watch and enjoy.


They're both incredibly exciting fighters. Hard to see this fight being anything less than enjoyable.



Walker said:


> Much like Ironman stated much better than I ever could I do believe Aldo is a special talent. He has all the complete skills coupled with natural athletic ability and work ethic. Faber is a great fighter but IMO Aldo is more well-rounded, faster and better overall than Urijah and will emphatically prove that even if the hometown crowd is against him.
> 
> Jose has the potential for an amazing career and one I can't wait to see unfold.


Yup. I pretty much agree with all of that.

There isn't anyone who's as well-rounded or as explosive as Aldo in the featherweight division right now, so I don't know that I'd pick anyone in that division in a fight with him.


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

Great great card! looking forward to it! I think Aldo is going to win this by KO!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope Faber wins but I am an Aldo fan too so I'll be pretty happy as long as we get a good fight. I thought Cerrone won their first fight so I want him to get his win back in the rematch.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Updated the OP (was about time lol).

Anyway, who's buying the PPV?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm going out on a limb, and saying that Faber has been training to deal with Aldo's speed and Muay-Tai. That said, I'm pulling for Faber to pull off an upset.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Updated the OP (was about time lol).
> 
> Anyway, who's buying the PPV?


I will probably go out to watch it as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I bet my 38 credits on Faber so I can get some credits after I lost them all to Dan Henderson.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Aldo is going to get this one easily, but with all the upsets lately who knows. The Henderson vs. Cerrone fight should be fight of the night though.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Faber is so innovative. Watch as he creates a new way to GKTFO on Saturday while doing a backward flip flop kick.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Main Card (Televised):

145 lbs.: *Jose Aldo* vs. Urijah Faber - WEC Featherweight Championship
155 lbs.: *Benson Henderson* vs. Donald Cerrone
145 lbs.: *Mike Brown* vs. Manny Gamburyan
155 lbs.: Anthony Njokuani vs. *Shane Roller*
135 lbs.: Antonio Banuelos vs. *Scott Jorgensen*

Preliminary Card (May not be televised):

155 lbs.: Alex Karalexis vs. Anthony Pettis
145 lbs.: Tyler Toner vs. Brandon Visher
135 lbs.: Brad Pickett vs. *Demetrious Johnson*
135 lbs.: *Takeya Mizugaki *vs. Rani Yahya
145 lbs.: *Leonard Garcia* vs. Chan Sung Jung

Bold is who I got winning. The others not really to sure about. I am loveing this card alot. Its really just going to be alot of fun. I am actually looking more forward to Ben Henderson's fight then the actual ME, but I am sure both will be spectacular.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> Well I bet my 38 credits on Faber so I can get some credits after I lost them all to Dan Henderson.


I wouldnt do that...and i have no clue how Im gonna bet....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Faber definitely has the speed to keep up with Aldo. Aldo has a great ground game from what is being said but Faber has always looked outstanding and comfortable on the ground. I am looking forward to the fight!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Watching the countdown has really got me pumped I am gonna see if B dubs is showing it around here I really dont wanna pay 45 dollars tho.Aldo vs Faber and Henderson vs Cerrone should both be wars but I really think Faber gonna get KOed in the second.Manny vs Mike Brown is an interesting fight this really is a great card but 44.95 is way to much 30 and it would be a definent buy


----------



## x_Rampage_x (Sep 5, 2009)

Faber FTW


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Aldo's fast, but Faber does have a pretty epic asscrack chin.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Cant wait have some friends comin over and we are pitching in to order it really pumped for Cerrone vs Henderson and hopefully Aldo comes out and proves his greatness and doesnt dance around like someone else.Aslo I am pumped to see Njokuani after his awesome KO of Horodecki But anybody else thinking they have Goldie and Rogan wouldnt it be great if Buffer was ring announcer I love WEC always exciting fights.Another thing with Dana hopefully they have a better intro and cut some of the chessiness.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Soooo excited for this...I have a funny feeling this is going to be the best card of the year (WEC/STRIKEFORCE/UFC/DREAM ect)


----------



## kicky crowbar (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah this is gotta be the show of the year even if the fights only reach half of their potential, mind you I had the same feeling for last week's StrikeForce show and that didn't turn out too good :confused02:

I have no doubt this show won't fail in the same way as last week's though


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I will probably go out to watch it as usual. :thumbsup:


None of my usual spots in SoCal are showing it 

(Probably cause it doesn't have UFC in the title)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SigFig said:


> None of my usual spots in SoCal are showing it
> 
> (Probably cause it doesn't have UFC in the title)


I had to call around a bit. I usually go to Gators but they aren't showing it and neither is Hooters. But Buffalo Wild Wings is so I am good now! Hopefully you find somewhere to watch it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm watching the countdown show again and am pumped this will be the best card of the year. Every fight should be a burner even the Spike cards.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I had to call around a bit. I usually go to Gators but they aren't showing it and neither is Hooters. But Buffalo Wild Wings is so I am good now! Hopefully you find somewhere to watch it! :thumbsup:


The Buffalo Wild Wings in SoCal isn't  They were the first spot i called...


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

The countdown did a good job of getting me interested in Cerrone vs Henderson this really could be a card of the year almost here heck yea


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

*WEC 48 is not promoted or produce by WEC?*

The cage isn't endorse with WEC logo, not even the fighters have WEC Gloves. Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan, don't have WEC Mics. The PPV it self just says "Aldo Vs Faber"


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

And I kinda enjoyed the break from Rogen and Goldberg, NOT ANY MORE!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

JPNPanties said:


> The cage isn't endorse with WEC logo, not even the fighters have WEC Gloves. Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan, don't have WEC Mics. The PPV it self just says "Aldo Vs Faber"


Seems weird to me too but not getting worked up over little stuff that they own and can do what they want with. Of course if they call Henderson the "Aldo vs Faber lightweight champion" instead of WEC, that would be, uh ...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Are you f***ing kidding me. Cote/Belcher doesn't get a mere mention but Kimbo gets a freaking interview!!! Garbage, I say, garbage.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Are you f***ing kidding me. Cote/Belcher doesn't get a mere mention but Kimbo gets a freaking interview!!! Garbage, I say, garbage.


Cote who was last fighting Silva, and Belcher whos been in there with guys like Kang and Sexyama, get ignored because thugnuts is fighting. Such crap.

and geez toxic, everytime I look you're promoted. Next you'll own the site, then who knows, President maybe?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was thinking Supreme Emperor maybe? Think thats to long?

Wow this is a fight!! This is what I was expecting I was pissed this fight got left off the PPV but its good we get to see it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, those two were going nuts


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That may not be technical but that is setting a hell of a standard for a card right there.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

The Korean Zombie doesn't have a good chin. His chin doesn't exist. It's like a modified forehead. You need a sludgehammer to hurt him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Jung took a ton of damage and dealt out more in that first round. How'd they keep going?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> That may not be technical but that is setting a hell of a standard for a card right there.


Haymakers galore. Korean Zombie = Korean Terminator.

I think Rogan's pants have exploded.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol at people booing after the takedown attempt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This shit is epic.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

These guys need fight of the night regardless of what the rest of the card looks like


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Both fighters have nothing left.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana is already filling out the FOTN checks.

Its just a battle of wills. Nobody is trying to stop from getting hit so they don't worry about technique.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I am now a fan of "The Korean Zombie"

Amazing fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I like Chuck Liddell as much as the next guy, but for the love of god, Mike, shut the hell up about him


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am now firmly attached to both of these guys's nuts


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

This is a Stephen Colbert fight, all GUT


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

My god, this is like the unholy union of Griffin vs Bonnar and Diaz vs Gomi. Holy crap!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Every time they get into those wild Rocky exchanges I can't believe some of the punches that Jung lands. His reach is ridiculous. He'll be falling back, throw an upward uppercut/jabs and he'll land it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I scored this for Jung, but there is no loser.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats Griffen/Bonnnar on speed played in fast forward.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I scored this for Jung, but there is no loser.


really I got 29-28 Garcia. Jung took the first.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

korean zombie is crazy lol


fight of night baby


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't agree with that decision, I felt Jung won that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

What a fight!

I scored 29-28 korean


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to personally bitch slap every douche booing either of those guys.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I want to personally bitch slap every douche booing either of those guys.


Exactly, that was as close as a fight can get with two dudes trying to murder eachother. Cheer the hell out of both those guys.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

BULLSH*T! Jung won that fight. I had 1st: Jung, 2nd: Garcia, 3rd: Jung. In the third, Garcia just swung and prayed for the best, Jung actually hit the crisper, harder shots. BS.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

If there is any hope for even a decent PPV buyrate. That fight may have greatly boosted it's chances. I say both men should walk away with an extra 40k for that FOTN performance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think it was the right decision, Garcia hurt Jung in the second worse.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

What a fight !


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dear gawd, that is the greatest fight I have ever seen. 

Some observations:

1. Jung got robbed

2. Jung allowed himself to be robbed of a decision by having non existent defense standing

3. It is indisputable that this fight is the greatest fight in the history of combat sports.





That is all.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i dont see any WEC branding anywhere....


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Dana said "Chung won that fight" and Rogan "Yeah, it was obvious" before they knew they were on air. 

Their were really no losers in this fight though, insane.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Dana said "Chung won that fight" and Rogan "Yeah, it was obvious" before they knew they were on air.
> 
> Their were really no losers in this fight though, insane.


yeah I caught the same thing


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is gonna be another war. I really think this card is gonna be historical as the best card in history.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> i dont see any WEC branding anywhere....


Oh wow, now that you mention it I don't see it anywhere either. They call the event "Aldo vs Faber" and don't have any WEC logos on the mat or anything.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the lack of WEC marquees is due to the fact that fans unfamiliar with it may view it as a second tier organization so they are trying to run with the fighters and the UFC link as the marketing.

He knows he is having trouble breathing Jorgenson should take him down gas him out and then open up on him in the 3rd.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at the cageposts. This is essentially a UFC event with WEC fighters.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Something needs to be done about the scoring in mma or the individuals who judge it, haymakers and running can win you a fight. Basically looking like your doing something while getting punched in the face


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This card does not disappoint.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great adjustments by Jorgenson, effective use of the jab


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Terry77 said:


> Great adjustments by Jorgenson, effective use of the jab


yeah, he came with a nice effectiveness in rounds 2 & 3.

Looked awesome


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am just gonna call him AJ :dunno:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Sucks. Strikers always seems to lose these days.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Dan Severn rnc grip is just manly


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I am just gonna call him AJ :dunno:


It would have benn nice, hmm?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

That's pure comic gold, Dana just chilling with Jake Shields with a HUGE smile on his face.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

lmao dana....


he looks like a kid on christmas day


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

BWoods said:


> That's pure comic gold, Dana just chilling with Jake Shields with a HUGE smile on his face.



Yeah talk about subtle. And that video seems familiar that's on now. :confused02:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Did Kimbo just say commitmenship????



edit: He did, thanks Joe Rogan.....


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Did Kimbo just say commitmenship????


Yes he did, and he can get away with it because he's that cool.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I would leave Shields in SF. He's boring.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shields vs St. Pierre: Buttsecks


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Excellent fights so far. Dont regret having bought this PPV at all.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope Mike Brown takes this in the first round. 

I am not a fan of Manny's. Sounds like he doesnt have many fans in the crowd either.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Excellent fights so far. Dont regret having bought this PPV at all.


Me neither. 

Manny looks good on his feet.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Hm.. they continue to avoid saying WEC, instead saying "organization" when referring to the show. I think on an interview Dana mentioned that they have big plans for the WEC in the next three years involving the internet.

Maybe they're going to absorb the fighters in the WEC into the UFC and make the WEC the "minor league" of the UFC? Make it an internet based broadcast promotion. It's unclear but they're certainly staying away from the WEC name.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

jesus christ....I was SO tempted to bet on Manny from the odds


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, never been a believer in Manny but damn that was an impressive showing.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Holy damn shit.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

yowch!

EDIT: that was one that had NOTHING to do with chin, and everything do to with manny almost beating his skull in


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> I hope Mike Brown takes this in the first round.
> 
> I am not a fan of Manny's. Sounds like he doesnt have many fans in the crowd either.


F u c k me. 

Great win for Manny.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I knew he would win. Forgot to @#$%!ing bet on this card! Damn it.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Poor Mike Brown, dude's been busting his ass all over the world in multiple weight classes, finally gets a decent payday (I'm guessing) and looks like a worn down fighter.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Holy crap- did not think Manny had a chance in this fight much less a 1st round KO- uber-impressive over a tough dude. Wow.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

wowwwww.... i was actually thinking about betting on manny too....(vbookie of course lol)


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

I definitely didn't see that coming. If anything, I'd have expected Manny to be on the receiving end of a shot like that. Great win for him.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

What's with the douchebags booing at every oppritunity. It's disgusting.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Whoa, definitely didn't see that coming. Pitbull SHOULD be the number 1 contender now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TLC said:


> What's with the douchebags booing at every oppritunity. It's disgusting.


Would you want to have to follow the Garcia/Jung fight? How the hell do you follow that? Short of somebody actually dieing in the cage its impossible.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Would you want to have to follow the Garcia/Jung fight? How the hell do you follow that? Short of somebody actually dieing in the cage its impossible.


True that, but doesn't stop this crowd from being classless. The one dude had a body triangle and was literally a threat to finish a choke at any second and the crowd is booing as if he's pulling a Jon Fitch.

Then to follow, some boo a first round knockout.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

NOOOO

I went to grab some food and smoke a cigar and lost it.

:sarcastic05:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Manny's a top 3 FW now and will probably be next to get the shot. WOW


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

What is the deal with Brown? He was a bad ass fighting Faber in their first fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TLC said:


> True that, but doesn't stop this crowd from being classless. The one Duse had a body triangle and was literally a threat to finish a choke at any second and the crowd is booing as if he's pulling a Jon Fitch.
> 
> Then to follow, some boo a first round knockout.


Oh the crowd has definitely not been really respectful but I think they boo Manny because he has always been a bit of a douche going back to him and his Karo nut hugging when he was on TUF.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Monster slam!


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

There were a few big slams in that fight. I don't know if I've ever seen a fight with that many takedowns. Definitely an exciting fight. Johnson turned it up in the 3rd, but it was already too little too late at that point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

everyone elses feed messed right up?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

nope! im using sop


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

what the **** I have a blue screen with thanks for choosing PPV, mother F#$^#$%&


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> everyone elses feed messed right up?


Shame on you!


Na, just kidding. No problems here.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Bendo is taking his shirt off


I loved the comments both guys had on their last fight, and I'm REALLY stoked for this fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TLC said:


> Shame on you!
> 
> 
> Na, just kidding. No problems here.


No by feed I mean the damn PPV I paid $50 for!!! Tried phoning Shaw the current wait time to talk to somebody exceeds 36 minutes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Whoop fight back on and it hasn't started


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't get too excited about this fight knowing they'd probably be gatekeepers in the UFC.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

phew!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Whoop fight back on and it hasn't started


I was just gonna send you a link to a good stream!!!


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

That's good news, because this would be a hell of a fight to miss. I'm pulling for Henderson!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

wow the cowboy is huge, he seems a 170 guy.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Damn...Henderson


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Goddammit. I was hoping for another five round war.


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that was domination. I had Henderson winning, but not that quickly. Very impressive.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

I love the WEC never a bad card.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

He was just inpressive in this fight.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

okay, the............ LIGHTWEIGHT champion of the world

that's just silly, you can see the WEC logo on the belt.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Very surprising. Henderson just brought it to another level. He has a debilitating gullotine.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't think I heard a single "Amen" in the crowd...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Serves me right for going for a beer thinking this fight would be a long one and missing it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Henderson looked great, brutal knees and took Cerrone's neck when he got the chance


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> Don't think I heard a single "Amen" in the crowd...


Haha, do you ever?


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i dont know,..something felt off about this. cerrone just seemed a bit passive and always with a smile. maybe friends fighting isn't such a good thing

still nice win for ben hen.... 

aldo - faber next.. yeah baby!.... aldo 1st round tko or faber 4th round submission


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I want faber by UD

But I see Aldo by tko


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright enough, I'm ready for the main event now.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

That head kick left hand combo from Tyler Toner was sick. 

MAIN EVENT IS COMING UP! Getting real stoked.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Benson is definitely a top 10. Didnt see that one coming, impressive showing.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Benson is definitely a top 10. Didnt see that one coming, impressive showing.


I was just thinking that...does this win place him within the top 10? I think so.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man I am hoping Aldo/Faber goes a couple rounds cause it should be epic.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going to go with Aldo via wolverine massacre.

PS - I HATE how they keep putting Faber's important fights in his back yard. Sure, dude's famous, but why can't he fight in a different city for a championship?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I see Aldo winning this in a number of ways. Either way, Faber is a Jack of all Trades, a master of none. He's a clip on the highlight real of Aldo. Hopefully, this is Aldo's last fight at 145.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

The Zuffa boys seem to be hoping for a huge win for Faber.

I hope Aldo takes it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Faber has to try and take Aldo down and work from there, avoid Aldo's striking and drag him late into the fight where Faber has the experience edge.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

TLC said:


> I see Aldo winning this in a number of ways. Either way, Faber is a Jack of all Trades, a master of none. He's a clip on the highlight real of Aldo. Hopefully, this is Aldo's last fight at 145.


if he beats faber, who else is there at 145? if he wins i hope he tries a run in another weight class.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> *i dont know,..something felt off about this*. cerrone just seemed a bit passive and always with a smile. maybe friends fighting isn't such a good thing


Famous last words when the fighter rooted for loses epically :laugh:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Faber has to try and take Aldo down and work from there, avoid Aldo's striking and drag him late into the fight where Faber has the experience edge.


They say Junior is better on the ground than on his feet.


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> I was just thinking that...does this win place him within the top 10? I think so.


I would agree. It makes me wonder how he might fare in the UFC's LW division. 

Time for the main event, I am really expecting a great fight. I'm pulling for Faber, but I don't think I can go against Aldo, he is an animal. It's a little ridiculous that the fans are booing him. I know Faber is their hometown boy, but Aldo's a great champion.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BWoods said:


> I'm going to go with Aldo via wolverine massacre.
> 
> PS - I HATE how they keep putting Faber's important fights in his back yard. Sure, dude's famous, but why can't he fight in a different city for a championship?



They love Faber it makes for a great atmosphere and he sells out the place. From a business perspective Faber fighting in Sacramento only makes sens.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> I was just thinking that...does this win place him within the top 10? I think so.


He was ranked #10 or just outside of it depending on the ranking. Now I see him #7-8.

Cant wait for Aldo/Faber!


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a big statement for Aldo to ask for the fight in Faber's home town and then come out to "run this town". Aldo gets a big nod for that. War ALDO!!!!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

and my stream goes out...

:sad01:

back up


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> That is a big statement for Aldo to ask for the fight in Faber's home town and then come out to "run this town". Aldo gets a big nod for that. War ALDO!!!!!


I think the song was picked for him as I dont think he knows any English.....

I could be wrong about this. 

That is a ballsy move though, War Aldo!!!!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

These guys are silly fast


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I think the song was picked for him as I dont think he knows any English.....
> 
> I could be wrong about this.
> 
> That is a ballsy move though, War Aldo!!!!


I think he knew, he had that big shit eating grin on his face when the music came on.

Great first round, could go either way.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Faber got the first round.....IMO


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> Faber got the first round.....IMO


Aldo wins round 1 for me


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

It was definitely close. Faber was more of the aggressor, but Aldo's counters seemed to be more effective. I'd give a slight nod to Aldo in round 1, and he's winning round 2 for sure thus far.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Clear round two for Aldo.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Very clinical. Textbook Muy Thai chop down strategy. 2-0 to Junior.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Aldo takes both rounds. Faber's leg is done. This fight is just about over.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Aldo Cecil Peoples just gave me a call to remind you "Leg kicks dont win fights."

LOL

I give 1 round to each fighter with things starting to go Aldo's way....


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Aside from a mental breakdown (which is unlikely) I think Aldo is going to damage Faber some more and then finish him off within the next round and a half.

Faber can't him him with anything and he's losing all of his explosiveness, which is where most of Faber's offense comes from.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure how people are scoring the the 1sr for Faber. It wasn't even close.


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

Well it seems to be only a matter of time now. Those leg kicks are brutal, and Faber has no answer for them. I think it's time for Aldo to move up to lightweight and test himself there.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

In the wise words of a great European commentator during the England vs Argentina game.

"DIFFERENT CLASS! DIFFERENT CLAAAAAAASS!"


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Stay on the ground Faber, your legs are done.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Aldo vs BJ ?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Fight should have been stopped there imo. Faber couldn't get out of the position and he's proven ineffective on the feet. It's a mercy stopping at this point to prevent damage.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

I had no idea Aldo would school Faber like this...WOW, I am impressed.


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

Aldo vs. BJ would be one hell of a fight. I think Aldo could win that one and terrorize the UFC's lightweight division honestly. 

As far as Faber goes, if he can just last until decision he should consider that a win. Aldo is dominating him in all areas.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Aldo vs BJ ?


I expect to see this thread later today........



This reminds me of GSP vs Hughes. Faber is a great fighter but he just ran into somebody that is head and shoulders better than him.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

aldo is showing mercy


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Rosenthal (spelling?) doesnt get enough credit as a great ref.


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Aldo vs BJ ?


Didn't BJ say they wouldn't fight because they are both Nova Uniao?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

War faber!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

xeberus said:


> aldo is showing mercy



either that or he's gassed.... he's shown urijah a lot respect throughout the fight as well


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Dominating performance but Aldo clearly pulled a Silva here, going the distance with a fighter whom he easily could've put away.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> either that or he's gassed.... he's shown urijah a lot respect throughout the fight as well


Nah, he wasn't gassed, his techniques and movement were still crisp and fast. He just didn't want to hurt Uriajh any more.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

freakshowexcess said:


> Aldo vs. BJ would be one hell of a fight. I think Aldo could win that one and terrorize the UFC's lightweight division honestly.
> 
> As far as Faber goes, if he can just last until decision he should consider that a win. Aldo is dominating him in all areas.


Ehh, I don't see Aldo having much in the way of beating BJ. As for beating most of the UFC LW's, yes.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Really dissapointed Aldo didnt finish Faber.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

faber looks like hes in more pain than when he broke his hands... crazyyyy


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Man, Uriah's leg is jacked up. You can tell he can barely stand now.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> aldo is showing mercy


This- it wasn't a A. Silva performance. Aldo was far superior and it showed. As to BJ-Aldo- don't count out Jose at all.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Two 49-45s???


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Two 49-45s???


Faber won that first round, Aldo didnt do enough.....


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

These ******* ASSHOLES in the crowd booing piss me the **** off. Someone needs to beat these guys with a liberty bell.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Ehh, I don't see Aldo having much in the way of beating BJ. As for beating most of the UFC LW's, yes.


Edgar beat BJ just using boxing and movement, which was actually supposed to favor BJ. Aldo is faster than Edgar, and could use this very same strategy to handily defeat BJ.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Aldo looks like the crowd has really upset him.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Aldo looks like the crowd has really upset him.


I am listening to the fight on a great pair of headphones, the crowd is calling him a "piece of shit motherf#cker". 

I keep hearing it over and over......


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Garcia and Zombie showing again. Awesome.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Walker said:


> This- it wasn't a A. Silva performance. Aldo was far superior and it showed. As to BJ-Aldo- don't count out Jose at all.


I'd favor Aldo, although BJ could bet just about anyone with a proper gameplan.


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Ehh, I don't see Aldo having much in the way of beating BJ. As for beating most of the UFC LW's, yes.


Yea, you very well could be right. Still, regardless of any problems BJ might have been having prior to the fight, he did just lose to Edgar, so I'd give Aldo a pretty decent chance. It would be an exciting fight regardless of the outcome, and I think it makes sense at this point to try and get Aldo in the UFC as a lightweight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Aldo is one hell of a fighter. Absolutely picked Faber apart in this fight. Would love to see him move up to the LW division in the UFC, his ability would make up for the size difference.

Also Faber is tough as nails. You can break his hands or take out his legs and he will keep on coming at you. Dude has a ton of heart.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Still can't believe how great the Garcia/Zombie fight was...


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I loved Jung vs Garcia great fight but Zombie got robbed money well spent IMO Aldo is in a whole nother league


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Aldo is one hell of a fighter. Absolutely picked Faber apart in this fight. Would love to see him move up to the LW division in the UFC, his ability would make up for the size difference.
> 
> Also Faber is tough as nails. You can break his hands or take out his legs and he will keep on coming at you. Dude has a ton of heart.


That's the thing, the size difference is 10lbs. Opposed to 15 one up, 20 up again, and 55 up again.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Great Show.
It really took mma up all the way to the sky.

Too bad about wec turning "underground" (in lack of proper vocabulary), but it makes some sense to back up the ppv in UFC strength.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

There's very little doubt in my mind at this point that Aldo would beat BJ Penn if they fought. Aldo could easily be the UFC LW champion if he wanted to be IMO and he's in the same category as Silva, GSP, and Fedor at this point.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn it, 

I was so wrapped up on this card being so great i completely forgot that i lost all my points tonight betting on faber grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Soooo excited for this...I have a funny feeling this is going to be the best card of the year (WEC/STRIKEFORCE/UFC/DREAM ect)


amirite? :thumb02:

What a great night of fights, some unexpected finishes, a few great wars, and a total domination via skill. This card had everything.

Glad I decided to buy the the PPV, was well worth my money.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Really stupid gameplan by Faber I don't even know what he was trying to do. Aldo came chest to chest with him several times before Faber's knee was gone and he didn't try to explode into a takedown any of those times. Poor Manny is going to get murdered. 

Cowboy needs to get his head right. I don't know what is with him looking timid and shitty some of the time. He gave that fight away. Props to Bendo for actually coming to fight.

Jung/Garcia was probably the most insane fight I have ever seen. It felt more so like I was watching the most entertaining freak show ever though not a great fight. Pickett/Johnson however is probably my favorite MMA fight this year. Johnson is going to be a ******* monster once his technique completely catches up with his athleticism. Great takedowns, scrambles, and striking just entertaining nonstop.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> *Jung/Garcia was probably the most insane fight I have ever seen. It felt more so like I was watching the most entertaining freak show ever though not a great fight.* Pickett/Johnson however is probably my favorite MMA fight this year. Johnson is going to be a ******* monster once his technique completely catches up with his athleticism. Great takedowns, scrambles, and striking just entertaining nonstop.


Yea those fights happen when you have two unskilled strikers in a striking match! Bonner vs. Griffin or Guida vs. Sanchez are another examples for that.

But we need those fights too^^

FOTN without a doupt! :thumb02:


----------



## elmafioso87 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just... Unconvincing!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone knows how did this first PPV worked off? anyone got the numbers?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Did anyone else find it weird that "WEC" was never mentioned during the broadcast?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana explained that it was to do with Versus showing hockey so they wanted to do the prelims on Spike but since the WEC is contracted to Versus they came to a compromise.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea those fights happen when you have two unskilled strikers in a striking match! Bonner vs. Griffin or Guida vs. Sanchez are another examples for that.
> 
> But we need those fights too^^
> 
> FOTN without a doupt! :thumb02:


It was a good brawl but the striking was definitely awful.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Dana explained that it was to do with Versus showing hockey so they wanted to do the prelims on Spike but since the WEC is contracted to Versus they came to a compromise.


Oh, I guess that makes sense. I already had conspiracy theories about UFC wanting to make everyone believe that WEC is actually UFC so more people buy WEC. Thanks for clearing that up. :thumbsup:


----------



## daeyeth (Nov 19, 2009)

Top to bottom, WEC 48 is the deepest, most entertaining MMA card I've ever seen. Every single fight was just pure joy for me.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

daeyeth said:


> Top to bottom, WEC 48 is the deepest, most entertaining MMA card I've ever seen. Every single fight was just pure joy for me.


let me guess ufc 112 was your first and this is your second


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I really did enjoy this card best ppv of the year the prelims were good impressed by Pettis and Garcia vs Jung was an exciting fight.Opening fight was good I mean WTH though with Banuelos vs Jorgensen I mean Antonio looked good in the first and then awful for the rest of the fight.Even tho I was going for Njokuani,Roller was impressive never let him get off and showed great ground skills.Cant beleive Brown got KOed especially by Manny but someone called it I was in shock.Cerrone is never gonna be a champ it seems I mean cool guy but 0-3 in title shots now but Bendo saw the opportunity and seized it really becoming a Bendo fan.And love watching Aldo work he tore Faber up and Faber looked like he never had a chance,and I might get hated for this but does Faber remind anybody of Rich Franklin a guy thats dominant in his era until a guy (or guys come along) and prove hes good but not really great


----------



## daeyeth (Nov 19, 2009)

GriffinFanKY said:


> I might get hated for this but does Faber remind anybody of Rich Franklin a guy thats dominant in his era until a guy (or guys come along) and prove hes good but not really great


Yup. And just like Franklin, he'll continue to be a PPV view draw


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Im not hatin on Faber he is fun to watch just like Franklin they just build him up as a world beater when he beat a washed up Pulver to get his first title rematch and then Raphael for his second title rematch maybe I just dont like winning one fight and then getting a title shot I think you gotta earn your way back up.And I wasnt hatin on Franklin either I am a huge Ace fan and will probably buy 115 to watch him pick Chuck apart but me and some friends were talking about the comparision last night


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Just got done watching the event, felt like it lasted for about an hour. Super fun show, WEC really brought it for the PPV debut. Will have to watch it again soon.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

daeyeth said:


> Yup. And just like Franklin, he'll continue to be a PPV view draw


Is Franklin really a PPV draw? I'm not being snarky, I'm serious... Anybody got his PPV numbers where he headlined handy?

edit: just checked and PPVs with Franklin headlining are some of the UFC's _lowest_ buy rates...

UFC 103: 400-600k
UFC 99: 360K
UFC 93: 320K


----------



## Rampagefan21 (Apr 26, 2010)

the press confrence from aldo vs faber 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI1U8EgIU58


----------



## dacypher (Jul 9, 2009)

Kind of surprising to not see more checks of the leg kicks in the beginning. I think some fighters get so fired up they get tunnel vision and only see from the waist up, and I wonder if that is what happened. 

It would have been a really interesting fight I think if Faber had been checking those leg kicks. He got hobbled so early that his entire game plan went down the drain. The rest of the fight we were just watching him try to survive after he had been declawed. 

I think if he worked a bit more on stand-up defense (or worked more on handling the pre-fight emotion dump, whatever the problem was), and came back for another shot, it could be a very interesting fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Is Franklin really a PPV draw? I'm not being snarky, I'm serious... Anybody got his PPV numbers where he headlined handy?
> 
> edit: just checked and PPVs with Franklin headlining are some of the UFC's _lowest_ buy rates...
> 
> ...



They like to put him on the overseas cards that air on delay in the US to be fair.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> They like to put him on the overseas cards that air on delay in the US to be fair.


You think they would ever do that with gsp? brock or liddell in his hey day? perhaps there is a reason they feel they can make that allowance with franklin


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Kreed said:


> You think they would ever do that with gsp? brock or liddell in his hey day? perhaps there is a reason they feel they can make that allowance with franklin


The reason for this is, that nobody from the guys you mentioned can say, that they used to be a teacher back then. Franklin is just a gift for the UFC to represent the Sport in the best way possible! Everytime the UFC made an appearance in a TV Show in a different country, Franklin brings up his education and former profession. 
You can't do that with guys like Liddell or Brock..


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> The reason for this is, that nobody from the guys you mentioned can say, that they used to be a teacher back then. Franklin is just a gift for the UFC to represent the Sport in the best way possible! Everytime the UFC made an appearance in a TV Show in a different country, Franklin brings up his education and former profession.
> You can't do that with guys like Liddell or Brock..


Yeah hes good for PR but lets not hide the fact dana is all about the dollar bills if the guy was as high of a draw as the guys I mentioned you really think he would be based overseas where the company tends to lose money? :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Of course Dana is all about the Dollars. That's exactly the reason, why he does that! You can't open a new market any better then to bring in Franklin as the poster boy. A Bare knuckle fighter like Liddell or a steroid addict doesn't really make him any bucks overseas. 

It's all about getting into a new country, new market, wich will make Dana even more money in the long run.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

TO Rastamen Great call on the guilotine,I didn't see thaat coming,at all!! You could have had a hefty payoff on that one. I think everyone was expecting a war. I felt in the first fight cowboy was wanting Varner bad, and almost like he couldn't get UP for Ben,until round 4&5. He whipped his ass in the last two rounds. I thought he would be ready for this one, and he probably was,he just got caught early. Smooth has a helluva guil. First time cerronne has been stopped,I love the way he fights.Well,maybe he can get punkass varner now,and redeem that loss(ghost knee) ha!


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

HAMMER...... Actually,you were not far off with your theory. It was a little thing to work out with versus,but it could be done. The UFC & ZUFFA own both,it's one company, they made a full effort to make it seem to a lay veiwer(like someone in a sports bar) that they were watching a UFC event. I can understand the conflict ot intrest with vs. but they changed everything,announcers,camera crews,ring builders,lighting engineers everything.I mean they didnt even mention wec at all, why not? Can't blame that on versus. Did you notice Aldo & ben got promoted to world champlons not champions of the WEC? I like Joe Rogan But Goldie c'mon I like the way Frank Mir breaks down fights.He and Joe would make a good team.Mir and the other guy call all of WEC's fights they know alot more about the fighters in WEC b/c they are more familiar with them,how they fight and how they are doing compared to past fights. I just feel like it was a slight to WEC. Those guys worked hard to build that org, then greed steps in to get paid. If they want to do them all that's fine,put em all in the Ufc.They did keep the blue gloves that was the only thing that resembled wec. They also had the official UFC cage, it is larger than the WEC's. IT was just weird.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

Rusko said:


> Anyone knows how did this first PPV worked off? anyone got the numbers?


Great numbers,beat alot of the crap dw's been shoveling out lately::bye02:


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

Best card sjnce ufc 100raise01:


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> There's very little doubt in my mind at this point that Aldo would beat BJ Penn if they fought. Aldo could easily be the UFC LW champion if he wanted to be IMO and he's in the same category as Silva, GSP, and Fedor at this point.


MEEEEE TOOO, I think he would mess up baby j. It would be a stand up battle,and I just dont see anybody within 25/30 lbs. beating him in a striking match.And if his ground game is tight as they say,he's a monster. Faber is great. Big ups to him for taking that punishment for five rounds,pure heart.No one else has made it half of that. It would take a d1 wretling stud with an iron chin,knockout power and good bjj. Good luck finding that guy. After acouple more wins, if he's not challenged i'd like to see him fight that young brit semtex or maybe kos but him vs daley man i'd pay to see that


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Of course Dana is all about the Dollars. That's exactly the reason, why he does that! You can't open a new market any better then to bring in Franklin as the poster boy.


You mean a gay icon like gsp or an ex cop like forrest wouldnt suffice? or is it that these guys are actually draws and franklin isnt which is my point.


> A Bare knuckle fighter like Liddell or a steroid addict doesn't really make him any bucks overseas.


 (if the ufc werent so concerned about money) do you really think brock lesnar couldnt easily be a spokeperson for bringing ufc to a new market? I mean seriously you are getting way too concerned about this ex teacher PR nonsense..Brock lesnar with his college accolades and achievements in entertainment spectrum + his notoriety could easily assume the role that franklin has..But they will never do it and it has nothing to do with perception or character and more to do with pay per view viability 


> It's all about getting into a new country, new market, wich will make Dana even more money in the long run.


Who are you telling? my point is that they will never use a high ppv draw for these markets.. Do you really think blood thirsty casuals are going to be repelled by the ufc because one of the poster boys for an event doesnt have a masters degree? Do you think these organisers are going to feel any different about the sport just because one out of a whole bunch happened to be an ex-teacher? 

If all things were square why cant franklin be co-main event or the 3rd fight while still being a spokesperson and instead have gsp headline? maybe because that would be the equvalent of setting millions of dollars on fire :doh01:


----------



## Baron (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been busy doing 14 hour days working my way through college. I had forgotten about the sport so I could stay focused. But one day, I had to know. How did Faber do? I was worried about this fight.
I looked at several threads but none of them showed or said anything discriptive. I guess Faber got his ass kicked pretty bad? That really bums me out. I thought he might get knocked out, but I thought the fight would be close until then. But I thought, well who cares. I can't believe Aldo had him in a crucifix! Are you serious? Wow. I'm kinda in a bad mood now.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

Baron said:


> I have been busy doing 14 hour days working my way through college. I had forgotten about the sport so I could stay focused. But one day, I had to know. How did Faber do? I was worried about this fight.
> I looked at several threads but none of them showed or said anything discriptive. I guess Faber got his ass kicked pretty bad? That really bums me out. I thought he might get knocked out, but I thought the fight would be close until then. But I thought, well who cares. I can't believe Aldo had him in a crucifix! Are you serious? Wow. I'm kinda in a bad mood now.


 I thought Faber would do better also.He did take a beating,But he did better than anyone else. He fought with pure heart. He just couldn't match his striking.But,as I posted earlier,I dont know of anybody within 20-25 lbs.that will. I would like to see him thump baby j.


----------

